

Apple logo and the golden ratio - vilda
http://gold3nratio.tumblr.com/image/6627609607

======
vlad003
Amusing thing is the original was drawn by hand, so it likely didn't have all
those ratios calculated accurately:
[http://creativebits.org/interview/interview_rob_janoff_desig...](http://creativebits.org/interview/interview_rob_janoff_designer_apple_logo)

